# Clothe The Soldier



## army

Posted by *Barry McCann <BMcCann42@excite.ca>* on *Fri, 9 Jun 2000 07:34:05 -0700 (PDT)*
Can any one give me an opinion on what the Clothe the Soldier equipment
upgrades
are like.  Especially some info on the effectiveness of the new load bearing
gear, ruck sacks, and CADPAT.
Thanks
p.s. Does anyone know how the standard webbing incorporates the M2O3 grenade
launcher rounds, I am aware that the Americans have a special grenadiers
vest, but do we have such a vest?
_______________________________________________________
Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 10 Jul 2000 12:07:01 -0300*
>From what I‘ve heard about the new load bearing vest/gear whatever is
that it is useful to the infantry in certain roles but not in others.  Its
a lot hotter to wear then webbing I guess.  The new ruck sack fits very
well and is lightyears ahead of our current rucksack which wasn‘t
recommended by the soldiers who tested it but it is not a throw it on and
go type rucksack.  There are a number of adjustments that must be made once
it is put on which is time consuming if you are in a hurry.  Don‘t know
much about the M203, I‘m actually wondering the same things you are.  There
really isn‘t much room on the current 82 Pattern Webbing for a bunch of
40mm shells same with the new vest.  Sounds like another overlooked factor.
I was just issued the new lightweight thermal underwear.  The shirt is
like a Norge Shirt and the pants seem to be your average thin long
underwear.  From what I hear we‘re getting the gloves next.
At 07:34 AM 09/06/2000 -0700, you wrote:
>Can any one give me an opinion on what the Clothe the Soldier equipment
>upgrades
>are like.  Especially some info on the effectiveness of the new load bearing
>gear, ruck sacks, and CADPAT.
>
>Thanks
>
>p.s. Does anyone know how the standard webbing incorporates the M2O3 grenade
>launcher rounds, I am aware that the Americans have a special grenadiers
>vest, but do we have such a vest?
>
>
>
>
>
>_______________________________________________________
>Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
>Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 14:04:11 EDT*
Some guys are saying the mag pouchs are in a bad spot on the breast.  I 
guess females and broad chested males will have problems bring rifle to 
shoulder.  As for the Cam Pattern, It‘s computer designed as with helmet 
cover.  It‘s going to take some adjusting to get used to.  The gloves AFV 
in perticular are a little thin and will rip easy.  Better to use Airforce 
flight gloves American ones perferably as ours are brown rather than 
green/grey.  Other than that the rest is just Canadas late but appreciated 
attempt to keep up with the rest of the world uniform wise.  Haven‘t heard 
anything about M-203 pouchs yet.
>From: Barry McCann 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Clothe The Soldier
>Date: Fri, 9 Jun 2000 07:34:05 -0700 PDT
>
>Can any one give me an opinion on what the Clothe the Soldier equipment
>upgrades
>are like.  Especially some info on the effectiveness of the new load 
>bearing
>gear, ruck sacks, and CADPAT.
>
>Thanks
>
>p.s. Does anyone know how the standard webbing incorporates the M2O3 
>grenade
>launcher rounds, I am aware that the Americans have a special grenadiers
>vest, but do we have such a vest?
>
>
>
>
>
>_______________________________________________________
>Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
>Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"IGOR STAHOVICH" <easternunity@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 09 Jun 2000 14:55:29 CDT*
Dear Barry,
You should email my sister. She if anyone would be able to help you out. 
With any questions. She started out in the Canadian miltary and is now with 
an international team give her an email at. undergroundint@hotmail.com. Igor
>From: Barry McCann 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Clothe The Soldier
>Date: Fri, 9 Jun 2000 07:34:05 -0700 PDT
>
>Can any one give me an opinion on what the Clothe the Soldier equipment
>upgrades
>are like.  Especially some info on the effectiveness of the new load 
>bearing
>gear, ruck sacks, and CADPAT.
>
>Thanks
>
>p.s. Does anyone know how the standard webbing incorporates the M2O3 
>grenade
>launcher rounds, I am aware that the Americans have a special grenadiers
>vest, but do we have such a vest?
>
>
>
>
>
>_______________________________________________________
>Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
>Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <sclark@canada.com>* on *Fri, 9 Jun 2000 14:14:27 -0400*
Gloves. Interesting item. We were issued the gloves a couple months back.
Myself, I have hands a slight bit larger than average, both in length of the
fingers and in width. We were sized once, to get an idea of what gloves were
needed. Then on issue day, we were sized again. Funny thing though. The
first time through, a note was put on my docs saying that the largest I
believe it is "M" was still too small, and that I would need either a
special pair, or none at all. Issue day, I get re-sized, and am told that
the largest size is an "M", but they haven‘t made any yet, and are waiting
to see how many are needed. Sound familiar? Nonetheless, they tried to stuff
my hands into a "K" I think NOT! Most of the people receiving gloves were
told "Oh, they‘re supposed to be that tight, they‘ll stretch!" Makes one
wonder what type of equipment we are receiving that doesnt fit off the line,
but will "stretch". If it doesn‘t fit when you put it on, it‘s not the right
size.
Thermal underwear? Who is the genius that thought those up? My first
encounter was on the shotgun range, minus 15, or so. And I had to pee. Into
the porta-potti, zip up the coat, through the wind pants, through the combat
pants, and wait, what‘s this, there‘s no access! Okay, I get it, it‘s
uni-sex, but would it of hurt to put an access port for the 75 of us and
that‘s a guess that can stand up to pee in the woods?
So far, I‘m not impressed with any of the new kit I‘ve got.
> I was just issued the new lightweight thermal underwear.  The shirt is
> like a Norge Shirt and the pants seem to be your average thin long
> underwear.  From what I hear we‘re getting the gloves next.
Let‘s see what the boots are like if/when we get them. Me, I‘m not holding
my breath. Depending on the manufacturer, I wear a 13 or 14, and if the
contract is anything like the gloves, I‘ll be wearing my bunny slippers next
ex.
SC
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Michael Baker" <spliders@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 10 Jun 2000 08:59:06 EDT*
hi, im interested in joing the military but i need to know some facts like 
good age to join ,would the reserves help my profile and what requirments 
are needed to enlist as a soldier.
if you have any information you could give that would be great.
thank you
>From: ghallman 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Clothe The Soldier
>Date: Mon, 10 Jul 2000 12:07:01 -0300
>
>From what I‘ve heard about the new load bearing vest/gear whatever is
>that it is useful to the infantry in certain roles but not in others.  Its
>a lot hotter to wear then webbing I guess.  The new ruck sack fits very
>well and is lightyears ahead of our current rucksack which wasn‘t
>recommended by the soldiers who tested it but it is not a throw it on and
>go type rucksack.  There are a number of adjustments that must be made once
>it is put on which is time consuming if you are in a hurry.  Don‘t know
>much about the M203, I‘m actually wondering the same things you are.  There
>really isn‘t much room on the current 82 Pattern Webbing for a bunch of
>40mm shells same with the new vest.  Sounds like another overlooked factor.
>I was just issued the new lightweight thermal underwear.  The shirt is
>like a Norge Shirt and the pants seem to be your average thin long
>underwear.  From what I hear we‘re getting the gloves next.
>
>
>At 07:34 AM 09/06/2000 -0700, you wrote:
> >Can any one give me an opinion on what the Clothe the Soldier equipment
> >upgrades
> >are like.  Especially some info on the effectiveness of the new load 
>bearing
> >gear, ruck sacks, and CADPAT.
> >
> >Thanks
> >
> >p.s. Does anyone know how the standard webbing incorporates the M2O3 
>grenade
> >launcher rounds, I am aware that the Americans have a special grenadiers
> >vest, but do we have such a vest?
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >_______________________________________________________
> >Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
> >Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 14:06:17 EDT*
Heard a rumour yesterday, did the company that is making our new beautiful 
highly fashionable combats manage to misplace them, some time this week?  
Rumour came from reliable source thru 31 CBG.  Also has any one heard about 
the makers of the TCCS radios going out of business?  Same source.  Please 
advise.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 14:10:28 EDT*
I don‘t know. Personally, I haven‘t heard much about anything like that, but 
I did hear there‘s going to be a delay for some reason for all the reserve 
regiments getting their new duds.
    Do you guys think the new combats are all they‘re cracked up to be?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 13:31:36 -0600*
As far as I know as of Friday, 16 Jun 00 the TCCCS process was alive
and well.  Part of the miscommunication may have stemmed from the
changing delivery timetables, etc.  LFCA and SQFT are both being
outfitted with TCCCS at the same time, with a view of having a complete
"TCCCS capable" BG deploying overseas on Roto 9.  LFWA is somewhat lucky
inthat all the teething problems should be sorted out by the time we
start recieving this stuff in the up coming years.  Of course, the
Leopard C2 and LAV III come with TCCCS installations and there is some
discussion of whether or not it is compatable with our current fleet of
radios.
WRT the CADPAT Canadian Disruptive Pattern Combats.  I haven‘t heard
the delivery schedule or that they are misplaced.  Everyone I‘ve talked
to have like the new combats and my experiences of seeing the soldiers
wearing them in the field is they do provide added camoflage
capability.  It‘s been a long time in coming for us to get camo cbts! 
Lord knows just about every other military in the world have recognized
the benefits. 
Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> 
> I don‘t know. Personally, I haven‘t heard much about anything like that, but
> I did hear there‘s going to be a delay for some reason for all the reserve
> regiments getting their new duds.
>     Do you guys think the new combats are all they‘re cracked up to be?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Steve Clark" <sclark@canada.com>* on *Sun, 18 Jun 2000 16:36:21 -0400*
WRT TCCS, I heard pretty much the same thing. This from a source that tests
the eqiupment once installed.
The company that mnufactured I beleive some of the trays, went
bankrupt/out of business. ATCO bought the company a week or so later, and
has since began making the trays again. Problem arose when company didn‘t
fortell that they were finished, and weren‘t renewing contract.
Steve
----- Original Message -----
From: Chrid Loveridge 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, June 18, 2000 2:06 PM
Subject: Clothe a Soldier/ TCCS Radio
> Heard a rumour yesterday, did the company that is making our new beautiful
> highly fashionable combats manage to misplace them, some time this week?
> Rumour came from reliable source thru 31 CBG.  Also has any one heard
about
> the makers of the TCCS radios going out of business?  Same source.  Please
> advise.
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Jun 2000 01:52:35 EDT*
Thanks, I didn‘t think so, but nothing suprises me after the LSVW fiasco, so 
I had to check it out.
>From: Gunner 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Clothe a Soldier/ TCCS Radio
>Date: Sun, 18 Jun 2000 13:31:36 -0600
>
>As far as I know as of Friday, 16 Jun 00 the TCCCS process was alive
>and well.  Part of the miscommunication may have stemmed from the
>changing delivery timetables, etc.  LFCA and SQFT are both being
>outfitted with TCCCS at the same time, with a view of having a complete
>"TCCCS capable" BG deploying overseas on Roto 9.  LFWA is somewhat lucky
>inthat all the teething problems should be sorted out by the time we
>start recieving this stuff in the up coming years.  Of course, the
>Leopard C2 and LAV III come with TCCCS installations and there is some
>discussion of whether or not it is compatable with our current fleet of
>radios.
>
>WRT the CADPAT Canadian Disruptive Pattern Combats.  I haven‘t heard
>the delivery schedule or that they are misplaced.  Everyone I‘ve talked
>to have like the new combats and my experiences of seeing the soldiers
>wearing them in the field is they do provide added camoflage
>capability.  It‘s been a long time in coming for us to get camo cbts!
>Lord knows just about every other military in the world have recognized
>the benefits.
>
>Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
> >
> > I don‘t know. Personally, I haven‘t heard much about anything like that, 
>but
> > I did hear there‘s going to be a delay for some reason for all the 
>reserve
> > regiments getting their new duds.
> >     Do you guys think the new combats are all they‘re cracked up to be?
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Jun 2000 01:54:41 EDT*
Danke, see mylast
>From: "Steve Clark" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Clothe a Soldier/ TCCS Radio
>Date: Sun, 18 Jun 2000 16:36:21 -0400
>
>WRT TCCS, I heard pretty much the same thing. This from a source that tests
>the eqiupment once installed.
>The company that mnufactured I beleive some of the trays, went
>bankrupt/out of business. ATCO bought the company a week or so later, and
>has since began making the trays again. Problem arose when company didn‘t
>fortell that they were finished, and weren‘t renewing contract.
>
>Steve
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Chrid Loveridge 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, June 18, 2000 2:06 PM
>Subject: Clothe a Soldier/ TCCS Radio
>
>
> > Heard a rumour yesterday, did the company that is making our new 
>beautiful
> > highly fashionable combats manage to misplace them, some time this week?
> > Rumour came from reliable source thru 31 CBG.  Also has any one heard
>about
> > the makers of the TCCS radios going out of business?  Same source.  
>Please
> > advise.
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Jun 2000 07:51:11 -0600 (CST)*
Close, but no cigar.  The company that was making the 
installation kits did go out of business - they 
overextended themselves  underbid projects to make enough 
$ to payoff their very expensive equipment.  Once the 
company reorganized new management / owners, they no 
longer honored the pricing set by the previous company.
To make a long story short, ATCO Frontec is no longer doing 
the vehicle installations - that portion of the contract 
has been taken over by the prime, Computing Devices Canada. 
After a short adaptation period, I expect CDC will be able 
to resume the vehicle installations - but they will be 
behind schedule for awhile  the program may slip a bit.
VVV
gh
On Sun, 18 Jun 2000 16:36:21 -0400 Steve Clark 
 wrote:
> WRT TCCS, I heard pretty much the same thing. This from a 
> source that tests the eqiupment once installed.
> The company that mnufactured I beleive some of the trays, 
> went bankrupt/out of business. ATCO bought the company a 
> week or so later, and has since began making the trays 
> again. Problem arose when company didn‘t fortell that they 
> were finished, and weren‘t renewing contract.
> 
> Steve
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 7 Nov 2000 19:04:10 -0600*
Okay... someone mentioned that the poppy is not to be worn on Gortex, for
obvious reasons I would assume.  However, I‘m a Reservist Private, and I
wasn‘t issued any Gortex clothing.  Is that issued as needed, or just later
when I‘m finished my QL3?
This also brings to mind the good ole "Clothe the Soldier" program... Have
any units been outfitted with the new kit yet?  I assume it would come in
order of priority ie Soldiers serving abroad, Reg Force, and then the
Reserves  Does anyone know what‘s going on?  I‘m kinda curious to see what
the stuff is like in person... I‘ve only seen the info on the DND web
site... and it‘s not a great description!
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Glenn Knudson <gknudson@gatewest.net>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 00:26:57 -0600*
Hello as to the issue of the new Gortex, it depends on the Brigade you are in.
Some are issuing the Gortex to all personnel and some are only to those
qualified QL3. And the new gortex equipment is part of the new Cloth the
Soldier program. or as most call it Tease the Soldier. The issue of the
Gortex started on the west coast and is working it‘s way east. So far Winnipeg
troops are being issued it now.
Glenn
Mason wrote:
> Okay... someone mentioned that the poppy is not to be worn on Gortex, for
> obvious reasons I would assume.  However, I‘m a Reservist Private, and I
> wasn‘t issued any Gortex clothing.  Is that issued as needed, or just later
> when I‘m finished my QL3?
>
> This also brings to mind the good ole "Clothe the Soldier" program... Have
> any units been outfitted with the new kit yet?  I assume it would come in
> order of priority ie Soldiers serving abroad, Reg Force, and then the
> Reserves  Does anyone know what‘s going on?  I‘m kinda curious to see what
> the stuff is like in person... I‘ve only seen the info on the DND web
> site... and it‘s not a great description!
>
> Mason
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 02:55:14 -0500 (EST)*
Sure it‘s taking a long time to issue the equipment under the clothe the soldiers program.  However, that is simply a reality and you have to "keep the faith" that you will soon have the gortex layered system.  I have it and it works great.  
Some concern stems from not understanding that the clothe the soldier program is separate from the CADPAT replacement for the current combat uniform.  CADPAT will replace all of our current combat clothing including the current issue of gortex.  Plse note that it is the army‘s intent for roto 10 SQFT - 2 R22R? to Op PALLADIUM to be deployed with LAVIII, TCCCS, CADPAT including the new load carrying vest, rucksack system, etc, etc.  
LFWA will be issued with the CADPAT uniforms 2 sets, possibly 3 starting on 01 Apr 01.  1 PPCLI is currently trialling the new Gortex boots issue will be 2 x temperate and 2 x summer - 4 pairs total.  If you haven‘t been issued with the new gortex clothing, take a picture of yourself now, and compare it with what you will look like in five years.  The difference will be night and day!
As well, which was new to me, is trials are being conducted on a new all season DEU for the Army.  
There are lots of programs ongoing and even with a small army like Canada‘s it will take some time for it all to be fully trialled, produced, distributed, and issued to the soldier.  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 03:37:50 -0600*
Well, I wish I was in LFWA, instead I‘m in LFCA... any indication as to when
it will be outfitted?
----- Original Message -----
From: Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 1:55 AM
Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
> Sure it‘s taking a long time to issue the equipment under the clothe the
soldiers program.  However, that is simply a reality and you have to "keep
the faith" that you will soon have the gortex layered system.  I have it and
it works great.
>
> Some concern stems from not understanding that the clothe the soldier
program is separate from the CADPAT replacement for the current combat
uniform.  CADPAT will replace all of our current combat clothing including
the current issue of gortex.  Plse note that it is the army‘s intent for
roto 10 SQFT - 2 R22R? to Op PALLADIUM to be deployed with LAVIII, TCCCS,
CADPAT including the new load carrying vest, rucksack system, etc, etc.
>
> LFWA will be issued with the CADPAT uniforms 2 sets, possibly 3 starting
on 01 Apr 01.  1 PPCLI is currently trialling the new Gortex boots issue
will be 2 x temperate and 2 x summer - 4 pairs total.  If you haven‘t been
issued with the new gortex clothing, take a picture of yourself now, and
compare it with what you will look like in five years.  The difference will
be night and day!
>
> As well, which was new to me, is trials are being conducted on a new all
season DEU for the Army.
>
> There are lots of programs ongoing and even with a small army like
Canada‘s it will take some time for it all to be fully trialled, produced,
distributed, and issued to the soldier.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Garett Hallman <ghallman@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 14:51:22 -0400*
Am I the only one that finds it stupid to issue gore-tex jackets just to take them back and issue ones in CADPAT.  We wear the gore-tex when its cold so there isn‘t really a need for a camo pattern in the winter when everything is gray and white, green is good enough.  I guess it would look dumb to wear CADPAT pants and a green jacket.  I can‘t wait for the new uniforms though, no more getting name tags and rank sown on.  They better
start issuing gravol and Tylenol though because looking at CADPAT too long will make you throw up and give you a headache. But if it works it works.
"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" wrote:
> Sure it‘s taking a long time to issue the equipment under the clothe the soldiers program.  However, that is simply a reality and you have to "keep the faith" that you will soon have the gortex layered system.  I have it and it works great.
>
> Some concern stems from not understanding that the clothe the soldier program is separate from the CADPAT replacement for the current combat uniform.  CADPAT will replace all of our current combat clothing including the current issue of gortex.  Plse note that it is the army‘s intent for roto 10 SQFT - 2 R22R? to Op PALLADIUM to be deployed with LAVIII, TCCCS, CADPAT including the new load carrying vest, rucksack system, etc, etc.
>
> LFWA will be issued with the CADPAT uniforms 2 sets, possibly 3 starting on 01 Apr 01.  1 PPCLI is currently trialling the new Gortex boots issue will be 2 x temperate and 2 x summer - 4 pairs total.  If you haven‘t been issued with the new gortex clothing, take a picture of yourself now, and compare it with what you will look like in five years.  The difference will be night and day!
>
> As well, which was new to me, is trials are being conducted on a new all season DEU for the Army.
>
> There are lots of programs ongoing and even with a small army like Canada‘s it will take some time for it all to be fully trialled, produced, distributed, and issued to the soldier.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 12:08:23 -0700 *
velcro


----------



## army

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 15:02:15 -0500 (EST)*
CADPAT - Canadian Disruptive Pattern
On Wednesday, November 08, 2000 at 02:04:07 PM, army@cipherlogic.on.ca wrote:
> Just a couple questions.  What does CADPAT stand for?   Also, you said no
> more sewing for name tags and ranks.  How are they adhered to the new
> uniforms?
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Garett Hallman" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 1:51 PM
> Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds it stupid to issue gore-tex jackets just to
> take them back and issue ones in CADPAT.  We wear the gore-tex when its cold
> so there isn‘t really a need for a camo pattern in the winter when
> everything is gray and white, green is good enough.  I guess it would look
> dumb to wear CADPAT pants and a green jacket.  I can‘t wait for the new
> uniforms though, no more getting name tags and rank sown on.  They better
> > start issuing gravol and Tylenol though because looking at CADPAT too long
> will make you throw up and give you a headache. But if it works it works.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 15:25:57 -0600*
"CADPAT" in really just a short form for "Canadian Disruptive Pattern" it's
the army's new high tech camo pattern, in my opinion it's really quite loud,
but apparently it works... if you want the official "Low-down" on it, go
here:  http://www.army.dnd.ca/home/index_e.html   but don't get your hopes up!
Mason

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Garett Hallman" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 1:51 PM
> Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
>
>
> > Am I the only one that finds it stupid to issue gore-tex jackets just to
> take them back and issue ones in CADPAT.  We wear the gore-tex when its
cold
> so there isn't really a need for a camo pattern in the winter when
> everything is gray and white, green is good enough.  I guess it would look
> dumb to wear CADPAT pants and a green jacket.  I can't wait for the new
> uniforms though, no more getting name tags and rank sown on.  They better
> > start issuing gravol and Tylenol though because looking at CADPAT too
long
> will make you throw up and give you a headache. But if it works it works.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 18:27:08 -0700*
Sorry.. I‘ve been in the U.S for awhile.   No name tags?????
----- Original Message -----
From: "Garett Hallman" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 11:51 AM
Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
> Am I the only one that finds it stupid to issue gore-tex jackets just to
take them back and issue ones in CADPAT.  We wear the gore-tex when its cold
so there isn‘t really a need for a camo pattern in the winter when
everything is gray and white, green is good enough.  I guess it would look
dumb to wear CADPAT pants and a green jacket.  I can‘t wait for the new
uniforms though, no more getting name tags and rank sown on.  They better
> start issuing gravol and Tylenol though because looking at CADPAT too long
will make you throw up and give you a headache. But if it works it works.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 21:47:18 -0600*
Okay... let me get something straight I‘m confused on one point: I think
someone mentioned that the "Clothe the Soldier" program was separate from
the issuing of the new combat uniforms in CADPAT.  I forget who it was I‘ve
since deleted to mail, but I only realized after the fact that the
statement left me rather vexed.
The question then is:  Is that true, and if so, what sorts of deadline are
we looking at for the distribution of the new uniforms, or are they just
being phased in as the old clothing is worn out and needs replacing?
It would seem that if it‘s just going to be introduced by the method I
outlined above, that we‘d have new recruits, and those who have had to
return thier uniforms due to wear and tear, wearing the new CADPAT uniforms,
leaving a group of members that are still using the old Olive Drab design.
It all seems odd, however, I could be completely wrong if the reverse is
infact true.
Mason
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 20:03:14 -0700*
Velcro
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 6:27 PM
Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
> Sorry.. I‘ve been in the U.S for awhile.   No name tags?????
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Garett Hallman" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 11:51 AM
> Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
>
>
> > Am I the only one that finds it stupid to issue gore-tex jackets just to
> take them back and issue ones in CADPAT.  We wear the gore-tex when its
cold
> so there isn‘t really a need for a camo pattern in the winter when
> everything is gray and white, green is good enough.  I guess it would look
> dumb to wear CADPAT pants and a green jacket.  I can‘t wait for the new
> uniforms though, no more getting name tags and rank sown on.  They better
> > start issuing gravol and Tylenol though because looking at CADPAT too
long
> will make you throw up and give you a headache. But if it works it works.
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 19:48:24 -0700*
Derrick, I expected a little grin symbol : after your one word retort.
Does anyone remember when velcro was trialed as a means of attaching
webbing? I'm serious. IIRC a coy of 2PPCLI trialed it on an exercise
about 1980 could be wrong about the year. After coming out from the
field with about half their gear missing the trial was abandoned for
good.
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> 
> velcro


----------



## army

Posted by *"Blackrose66  " <blackrose66@theglobe.com>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 20:58:45 -0700*
 Did the Canadian Military hit a win-fall?  The news keeps reporting that the Government can‘t afford to hire new personnel, never mind about giving you guys all new outfits.  
Hope you all get them soon though.
Blackrose66
--
On Wed, 8 Nov 2000 21:47:18    Mason wrote:
>Okay... let me get something straight I‘m confused on one point: I think
>someone mentioned that the "Clothe the Soldier" program was separate from
>the issuing of the new combat uniforms in CADPAT.  I forget who it was I‘ve
>since deleted to mail, but I only realized after the fact that the
>statement left me rather vexed.
>
>The question then is:  Is that true, and if so, what sorts of deadline are
>we looking at for the distribution of the new uniforms, or are they just
>being phased in as the old clothing is worn out and needs replacing?
>
>It would seem that if it‘s just going to be introduced by the method I
>outlined above, that we‘d have new recruits, and those who have had to
>return thier uniforms due to wear and tear, wearing the new CADPAT uniforms,
>leaving a group of members that are still using the old Olive Drab design.
>It all seems odd, however, I could be completely wrong if the reverse is
>infact true.
>
>Mason
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
theglobe.com
  Your friendly full-service integrated online community.
   http://www.theglobe.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Blackrose66  " <blackrose66@theglobe.com>* on *Wed, 08 Nov 2000 21:16:22 -0700*
 Gotta agree here.  Velcro won't last.  Think about it.
Velco rank and name upon inspections from higher ups.
What excuse could anyone come up with after the 100th time of it falling off.   "Glue it on Soldier!"
Blackrose66
--
On Wed, 08 Nov 2000 19:48:24   Ian Edwards wrote:
>Derrick, I expected a little grin symbol : after your one word retort.
>Does anyone remember when velcro was trialed as a means of attaching
>webbing? I'm serious. IIRC a coy of 2PPCLI trialed it on an exercise
>about 1980 could be wrong about the year. After coming out from the
>field with about half their gear missing the trial was abandoned for
>good.
>
>Derrick Forsythe wrote:
>> 
>> velcro
>>


----------



## army

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 00:56:25 -0500*
The trial might have been abandoned, but we had that web gear for years.
Sure made 2-inch gun tape a valuable commodity.  Mike
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 9:48 PM
Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
> Derrick, I expected a little grin symbol : after your one word retort.
> Does anyone remember when velcro was trialed as a means of attaching
> webbing? I'm serious. IIRC a coy of 2PPCLI trialed it on an exercise
> about 1980 could be wrong about the year. After coming out from the
> field with about half their gear missing the trial was abandoned for
> good.
>
> Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> >
> > velcro
> >


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 09 Nov 2000 03:14:42 EST*
The new gor-tex  environmental kit has been or should have been issued to 
all troops in 38 CBG by now ,hunder Bay has it all and so does winnipeg I 
belive. Just to clear things up, this new gore-tex kit is part of the clothe 
the soldier programe , and it will not be traded in for new gore-tex kit  
with the new cam pattern. The idea behind this is that because we have white 
coverings for winter the new cam pattern would be a waste of time and money.
For now only QL3 and up troops are getting the new kit, why I dont know , 
its the same for DEU‘s
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 06:29:44 -0700*
Lol - The rank on the slip on.. I think I went through that at least twice,
between 83 and 96.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 08, 2000 8:17 PM
Subject: Re: Clothe the soldier
>
> >
> >Sorry.. I‘ve been in the U.S for awhile.   No name tags?????
> >
>
> What he was referring to was the fact that the new nametags the same as
the
> ones we put on the new 4 seasons have velcro on the back that attack to
> another velcro strip on the shirt.  So there isn‘t actually any sewing
> needed.  Secondly, the ranks are going to be like the British uniform and
> like our parka and rain gear in that they will appear on a slip-on that
> goes on the front of the shirt I‘m not sure if there is also one on the
> back.
>
> Matt S
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Thu, 9 Nov 2000 11:39:03 -0800*
>Did the Canadian Military hit a win-fall?  The news keeps reporting that the
Government can‘t afford to hire new personnel, never mind about giving you guys
all new outfits.
No, the money for the clothing projects was already budgeted.  That said, I
wouldn‘t rely on the "news" for accurate information.  I think their objectivity
is sorely tasked when they are being whipsawed by various interests.
Information leaks tend to occur because they serve someone‘s purpose.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 22:13:25 EST*
I saw the CADPAT‘s for the first time when I went down to the recruiting 
sentre this week. I think they‘ve grown on me since, but I don‘t like not 
having the enlisted ranks on the arms. But will officers just where the 
epoulette in the front as well?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 11 Nov 2000 22:22:30 EST*
centre, not sentre. forgive the spelling
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

